#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Tirar CNPJ pelo site portal do empreendedor?

## rtflmeganet

Olá gente bom dia, gostaria de saber se eu poderia abrir empresa pelo site http://www.portaldoempreendedor.gov.br



Pelo o que eu li no site vc tira cnpj pelo proprio site na hora, mais ai naum sei se como provedor de internet poderia cadastrar lá, e qual seria o ramo de atividade?

Estou com essa duvida agora....

----------


## kfdigital

nao conhecia este site, vou aconpanhar este topico!

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bom dia,

provedor de acesso à internet deve ser "criado" escolhendo uma das duas opções abaixo na atividade econômica da empresa. Lembre-se: qualquer uma das duas na principal:

61.10-8-03 - Serviços de comunicação multimídia - SCM 
61.90-6-01 - Provedor de acesso às redes de comunicação

----------


## xakaboy

Gostei do site..
o governo ta cada dia melhorando os seus serviços web.
falta informar a população..

alguem ja criou empresa por ai??

abraço

----------


## kfdigital

> Bom dia,
> 
> provedor de acesso à internet deve ser "criado" escolhendo uma das duas opções abaixo na atividade econômica da empresa. Lembre-se: qualquer uma das duas na principal:
> 
> 61.10-8-03 - Serviços de comunicação multimídia - SCM 
> 61.90-6-01 - Provedor de acesso às redes de comunicação


 
ola marcelo, favor diz ai a diferença entre esses dois! valew e obrigado pela ajuda!

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> ola marcelo, favor diz ai a diferença entre esses dois! valew e obrigado pela ajuda!


Seguinte:

61.10-8-03 - Serviços de comunicação multimídia - SCM: esse é específico para empresas que exploram "Serviços de comunicação multimídia"; ou seja, internet, voz sobre IP (VOIP), VPN, tráfego de dados sobre pacotes IP. Não pode se confundir com STFC (telefonia fixa tradicional), TV a cabo nem TV MMDS, sistemas de rádio e televisão.

61.90-6-01 - Provedor de acesso às redes de comunicação: esse pode ser utilizado em quase todas as empresas de telecomunicação, incluindo SCM.

----------


## smsfabio

acredito que não sirva para o ramo de atividade que precisa...

Portal do empreendedor

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Estive olhando essa página e realmente não serve para empresa de telecom.

Somente para atividades quando o dono presta serviços como vidraceiro, camelô e outras atividades de pessoa física. Além disso, empresas assim somente são inscritas no CREA quando o proprietário é técnico (com CREA) ou engenheiro.

----------


## cabozelli

O portal serve para regularização de atividades como artesões, luthier, pedreiros, encanadores e etc..., atividades que nescessitem de aval tecnico estão fora deste serviço do governo se enquadrando em Empresas M.E. e Ltda, ok outra o faturamento maximo anual não poderá exceder a R$ 32.000,00 / ano e vc só poderá ter um funcionario registrado, contudo não serve para a nossa atividade. ok

----------


## jandersonjc

Isso é uma coisa que devemos estudar, para ver se poder contar com essa vantagem.

Estarei acompanhando, qualquer novidades postem.

----------


## j.mauro

desejo tirar cnpj do salão de beleza JMS SALÃO DE bELEZA onde ainda funciono sem a documentação apropriada ,gostaria de regularizar esta situação . O que preciso?.

----------


## kfdigital

sei nao.

----------


## evertonsoares

Se for tirar Micro-empreendedor não esqueça que o faturamento máximo mensal máximo é de R$ 3mil, acredito que apenas despesas de link, luz, agua, telefone etc. possam gerar alguns impedimentos, consulte antes um contador.

----------


## milioli

: ola boa noite quero montar uma loja virtual, tenho registrala como microempressa ou EI e como tiro o cnpj? por favor se alguem souber posta ai pra mim agradecida.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Depende do faturamento da nova empresa.

----------

